# Looking for a site....



## photographer93 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello all!

I'm really excited to have found this forum! My first question, and hopefully I'm in the right spot...is about an upcoming event I'm doing.

I'll be shooting an open house for a business. Afterwards, I'd love to give people the option to buy the photos. Is there any such site that would allow that? I know there's client proofing but I'll potentially have a lot of "clients" - - - any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AceCo55 (Sep 16, 2015)

All of the major photography hosting sites will do that. Some include:

Zenfolio - More Than Just a Photo Hosting Website
Online Photo Proofing | ShootProof | Sell Photography Online | ShootProof
Photo Sharing. Stunning Photo Websites. | SmugMug
Create a Photography Website - Sell Photos Online - Fotomerchant
Sell Photography Online | Photo Marketing | Instaproofs
The best photography websites - Photo hosting - Sell photography
Online Picture Proof | Online picture Proofing and sales service for photographers | Proof photos online
Boost your photography sales with RedCart!
Attractive Website Templates for Creatives | PhotoBiz.com
Client photo gallery for modern photographers.


----------



## helmuc (Oct 2, 2015)

.. have you considered various stock photo websites? .. look, they already have huge traffic and that can be very difficult when you start competing with them.

gl,
H


----------

